# feeder question



## Death in #'s

people always say that feeders have a hormone or whatever that will stunt the growth of piranha's 
and if this is true
in the wild all they eat is fish and it doesent effect them
so why would it effect them in the home aqauruim

and i dont want anyone saying i heard this or that
i want facts


----------



## shutter13

The fact is that goldfish and other cynoprids (SP) contain a hormone that breaks down thiamine in predatory fish which inhibits growth

now i _believe_ that piranhas and other preds will have to eat many many of those fish to have negative effects on their growth

how many time have you heard of P's being raised to 8'' and even 11'' on just goldfish!

so i will continue feeding quarantined feeders as treats... fish like neons or danios are way to expensive... most of the feeders i use are healthy ugly koi rejects


----------



## CHOMP

I feed my guys either a hundred rosies or 50 golds every weekend. I've raised contless cichlids to a foot plus, on goldfish. 
I feed them week olds kept in a medicated 35g, and replenish it every week. Never had any problems with growth or disease.


----------



## Fresh

my red came from a diet of mostly feeders


----------



## spawnie9600

so its ok to stock a tank with feeders so your p's can eat when ever they want


----------



## CHOMP

yeah a seperate tank, although a lot of people here are against it.


----------



## micus

TREATS, just feed em like once aweek as treats, setup a 10 gal put like 3-4 4 inch goldies in there quaranteen em all for 3 weeks at first then once u feed the first replace it , and continue thta way u will have a constant chain of healthy feeders to give to your p's


----------



## Death in #'s

shutter13 Posted on Nov 21 2004, 08:19 PM 


> how many time have you heard of P's being raised to 8'' and even 11'' on just goldfish


plenty of times
not just on this site though


----------



## elTwitcho

Death in # said:


> in the wild all they eat is fish and it doesent effect them
> so why would it effect them in the home aqauruim
> 
> and i dont want anyone saying i heard this or that
> i want facts


 A horse is a horse of course of course.... unless of course, it isn't. And in this case it isn't.

Feeders are almost always of the cyprinid family. These fish are innapropriate because they both produce the growth inhibiting hormone and can lead to fatty deposits around your fish's internal organs causing them to die. Cyprinids generally come from europe and asia and do not therefore make up a large part of a piranha's diet.

In a nutshell, no piranha has ever eaten a goldfish in the wild in the entire history of the species. They're not ok to feed your fish


----------



## MR.FREEZ

i got your facts right here


----------



## TripDs

im confused. are rosey reds goldfish? or do they have the same neg affects?


----------



## Death in #'s

iwantapiranha said:


> im confused. are rosey reds goldfish? or do they have the same neg affects?


 i was wondering the same

and when i got my first reds handed to me they were about 7-8" and a little over a year old and all they were fed was feeders (goldfish)


----------



## camotekid

maybe tank raised goldfishes might have weak thiaminase. just guessing.


----------



## Death in #'s




----------



## shutter13

lol look here!!


----------



## Death in #'s

shutter13 said:


> lol look here!!










what does that have to do with this thread


----------



## hastatus

Fact: Cyprinids as a general species produce thiaminese, a growth inhibitor that effects bones and can have serious consequences for your fish.

While it is true you can supplement the lack of thiamin in the diet by feeding other foods or fishes (exclude goldfish, rosey reds, and other fishes that lack adipose fin within the cyprinid family), you also run the risk of introducing parasites and diseases. These cases of transfection are clearly seen in the disease/parasite forum here at PFURY when the fishes have mostly an exclusive goldfish diet. A captive environment means exactly that. You are the person responsible for a good nutricious diet. While it it also true that some people have "raised" piranas on goldfish alone to large sizes, that alone doesn't make much proof except the fish has been playing Russian Roulette and likely you will shorten the fishes lifespan. In nearly every case where a pirana has "mysteriously" died, the main food ingredient remains goldfish.

Those are the facts. The rest is up to you to ignore it or follow it.


----------



## IanTerry69

shutter13 said:


> The fact is that goldfish and other cynoprids (SP) contain a hormone that breaks down thiamine in predatory fish which inhibits growth
> 
> now i _believe_ that piranhas and other preds will have to eat many many of those fish to have negative effects on their growth
> 
> how many time have you heard of P's being raised to 8'' and even 11'' on just goldfish!
> 
> so i will continue feeding quarantined feeders as treats... fish like neons or danios are way to expensive... most of the feeders i use are healthy ugly koi rejects












>


----------



## Death in #'s

hastatus said:


> Fact: Cyprinids as a general species produce thiaminese, a growth inhibitor that effects bones and can have serious consequences for your fish.
> 
> While it is true you can supplement the lack of thiamin in the diet by feeding other foods or fishes (exclude goldfish, rosey reds, and other fishes that lack adipose fin within the cyprinid family), you also run the risk of introducing parasites and diseases. These cases of transfection are clearly seen in the disease/parasite forum here at PFURY when the fishes have mostly an exclusive goldfish diet. A captive environment means exactly that. You are the person responsible for a good nutricious diet. While it it also true that some people have "raised" piranas on goldfish alone to large sizes, that alone doesn't make much proof except the fish has been playing Russian Roulette and likely you will shorten the fishes lifespan. In nearly every case where a pirana has "mysteriously" died, the main food ingredient remains goldfish.
> 
> Those are the facts. The rest is up to you to ignore it or follow it.










thats all i wanted to hear


----------

